# Brown discharge instead of period - Clomid related?



## welshgem

Hi Ladies :flower:

Bit of background: I ovulate regularly & have been told I have unexplained infertility. This cycle was my first using Clomid and my tracking scan went well, about 5 or 6 good-sized follies and a good lining. Day 21 bloods were taken but I won't know the results till Monday. I didn't use opk's this month so am not sure when I ov'd but it's usually around CD12/13. 

I am now on CD28 and by my calculations, AF was due yesterday (although, I know Clomid can mess up cycles). Last night before bed, I went to the loo and when I wiped, there was some watery brown (with the slightest of red tint) discharge. I wiped again and on closer inspection it looked like EWCM but tinged brown. Sorry for tmi, but a few drops were flowing into the toilet so I assumed AF was here and put a tampon in. 

This morning however, the tampon had just a small streak of dark brown/red blood on it and when I wiped there was a few small clumps/clots but that's it. Roll on a couple of hours and nothing else. I tested just in case, a quite obvious BFN, but now I don't know what to do. Is this the start of AF and if so, should I be thinking about taking my Clomid tomorrow (day 2-6) or should i wait until there's a full flow?

Has anyone else experienced anything like this? Apologies for the long post!:blush:

xx


----------



## Hope13

HI, didnt want to r and r. Ive been on clomid for 4 months (unsuccessfully) and I have never had what you describe. Its usually bright red AF at the start for me. The only thing I would say are my AF doesnt last as long as when I am not on Clomid. Hope this helps. Good luck with your results. Keep us posted x


----------



## welshgem

Thanks hun. I've been reading up and there's differing views all over the net; some say it could be a sign of eptopic, some say they went on to get PG after these type of symptoms, some say it could be IB and others go on to see AF!


----------



## Deputyswife

That happened to me with my last cycle of Clomid. I took it for 3 cycles and then My Dr. took me off for a few. I've read that it can thin the lining of your uterus so you period won't be as heavy. Mine were way light on the clomid than off. It can also make your cycle longer mine went from 30 days to 32 days. I have unexplained secondary infertility. Good luck!!


----------



## goincrzy

Hi, having same thing this month. I am now 4 days late and first couple days it was snotty ewcm streaked with pink brown or little bit of red. only when I wiped and never in undies. I have never been late unless I was pg but getting bfns. did not test today and plan to just wait and see if af shows. if not by next friday I'll call my doc. 
I am not on clomid but did try the soy isoflavones this cycle and have heard that it is very similar to clomid.
I also have a weird feeling in my lower stomach. kind of like Ive got to pee or when you go down the elevator, hard to expalin but weird.
how about you any symps or just the cm?
Please let me know how you do or what you find out, dying to know now that I have found somebody going through similar issue.


----------



## welshgem

Hi hun, well I guess mine was old blood being cleared out in anticipation of AF arriving as she turned up yesterday. :( FX'd you get a better result than me! xx


----------



## Hope13

Awww, sorry to hear that. Good luck for next month. My AF arrived on saturday, tmi but was brown blood all day. It was heavier on Sunday with lots of pain then finished totally yesterday. Clomid really does play havoc sometimes. Fingers crossed it will all be worth it though. I really hope next month is your month. xx


----------



## goincrzy

Sorry it wasnt a bfp, but good to know and not be left waiting anymore I suppose. Mine also ended up being a prep for the af. 5 days late she showed up yesterday and is killing me today. Soon for all of us I hope. hang in there and keep your chin up. it will happen!


----------

